# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Вопрос по процессорам

## Bazillik

Здравствуйте. Вопрос такой: Можно ли такой процессор Intel Xeon E3110 ( http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hi...10739&clid=502
http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...x?sSpec=SLAPM#)
поставить на обычную (не серверную мат.плату)И?
Материнка Asrock P45TS-R (http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.ru.asp?Model=P45TS-R)
Просто он на порядок дешевле C2D E8400 (http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...x?sSpec=SLAPL#),
 а по хар-м практически одинаковы.

----------


## Bem

наверное,у меня вот E 8400 стоит

----------


## Reanimation

Можна вставить! :p

----------

